# Bose HU parts



## ddg_bob (May 6, 2004)

Head unit from 93 maxima, PN-9553D, with illumintion diodes failed.

Anyone know here to get replacement parts for Bose?

Anyone have a same unit they want to sell for parts?

Similar unit they want to sell?

tx for replies


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

Try here..they specialize is Bose repair and Bose OEM parts.

HERE


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

*bose display*

i got mine fixed at a place i found on the web in florida. here is their link they are still in business http://www.carstereohelp.com/ it cost 150 dollars. it had more problems than just the display. it worked fine for about 5 years then, like yours the display went out. but the radio still works. i'm thinking of going aftermarket this time.


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

That's the same website I gave him


----------

